# Kartoffeln



## jolantha (16. Mai 2016)

Moin , 
meine letzten 5 alten Kartoffeln lagen verschrumpelt und voll gekeimt im Körbchen rum ! 
Hab ich kleine Kuhlen gemacht, und sie da rein gelegt. 
Jetzt hab ich die Quittung bekommen !!
Guckst Du 
    
Natürlich werde ich sie jetzt weiter hochpäppeln , das Problem ist nur :
Ich esse gar keine Kartoffeln


----------



## Lion (16. Mai 2016)

hallo Jolantha,
kannst ja Fritten machen    VG. Léon


----------



## koile (16. Mai 2016)

Aber Deine Koi haben die Kartoffel zu Fressen gern.


----------



## andreas w. (16. Mai 2016)

... spätestens in der Nachbarschaft wird sich sicherlich jemand deines Problems annehmen - gaaanz sicher.


----------



## marcus18488 (16. Mai 2016)

Lass die Kartoffel doch durch den Schweinemagen wandern. 
Dann schmecken die garantiert besser


----------



## jolantha (16. Mai 2016)

Uuuuuund der Gewinner ist : 


marcus18488 schrieb:


> Lass die Kartoffel doch durch den Schweinemagen wandern.



Beste Idee   ( Nur, wie tief pflanzt man Schweine ??????????? )


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Mai 2016)

Das kommt drauf an wie groß die Schweine sind, der Rüssel sollte knapp über den Boden rauschauen. Düngekegel und Angießen nicht vergessen.


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2016)

Sie wachsen einfach weiter  ( Jaaaaaa, ich hab schon gehäufelt )


----------



## Lion (26. Mai 2016)

hallo Jolantha,
ich sehe keine Kartoffel          sondern nur Blätter


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Mai 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Jolantha,
> ich sehe keine Kartoffel          sondern nur Blätter



Die Kartoffeln sind in der Erde, bei den Schweinen.


----------



## jolantha (27. Mai 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Jolantha,
> ich sehe keine Kartoffel          sondern nur Blätter



Tja, ich hab ja versucht , sie als Hochstamm zu züchten, so in der Art einer Hängekätzchenweide, mit Kartoffeln
lang runterhängend, aber sie wollten nicht.


----------



## andreas w. (27. Mai 2016)

... was wollte nicht - die Kätzchen, die Weiden oder die Kartoffeln - und wie sollen die in der Position durch den Saumagen durchwachsen????  Ihr macht Sachen mit der Physik .... lol

Kartoffeln - es gibt (z.B.) so gute Aufläufe, die man mit Kartoffeln und anderem gesunden und schmackhaftem Gartengewächs machen kann, Kompost ist zu schade dafür.
Zur Relativierung der gesunden Komponenten hat Dr. Pro Mille schmackhafte Getränke erfunden die ein solches Menü wieder auf- oder abrunden, alles geht und nur der Versuch macht kluch .

Guten dazu, Andreas

P.S. wenn ich nix gut kann, essen kann ich  .

Ach so, @ Lion: die Kartoffeln kannste gar nicht sehen - die liegen doch wegen dem wachsen *unter* dem eingegrabenen Schwein, du erinnerst dich. Die arme Sau ...


----------



## troll20 (27. Mai 2016)

Äh  Andreas, um den Weg über den Saumagen abzukürzen, kannst auch gleich aus den Kartoffeln Schnaps machen = Wodka


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2016)

Versuche mal Topinambur.....das könnte die bessere Gartenkartoffel sein. 
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Lion (27. Mai 2016)

Jolantha,
ich hätte da noch eine wichtige Zusatzfrage.
Hast Du Dir schon mal ein wenig Gedanken gemacht, wie Du das ganze bei der Erntezeit bewältigen willst?
Ich habe im Netz ein wenig gesucht und könnte Dir folgende Erntehilfe vorschlagen:
siehe: https://images.modhoster.de/system/files/0033/9824/huge/grimme-tectron-415-cw-7-2-new.jpg
oder alle Leute aus dem Forum kommen zu Dir um zu helfen, was denkst Du?
 VG. Léon


----------



## laolamia (27. Mai 2016)

meine kartoffeln und ich führen momentan einen erbitterten kampf gegen wühlmäuse.
steht 15:0 fuer die maeuse


----------



## jolantha (28. Mai 2016)

Leon, das ist eine gute Idee, warten wir erst mal ab, bis es soweit ist. 
@ Lao,
die Wühlmäuse haben meine Kartoffelecke noch nicht gefunden


----------



## andreas w. (30. Mai 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Äh  Andreas, um den Weg über den Saumagen abzukürzen, kannst auch gleich aus den Kartoffeln Schnaps machen = Wodka



jajaja, ist alles erstmal richtig, aber da ich mehr zum Esser als zum Trinker tendiere, geht meine Richtung eher zum Kartoffel durchwucherten Schwein . Je nach Fettgehalt vom Schwein *muß/sollte* nach dem Verzehr aus biologisch-medizinischem Hintergrund sowieso ein "höherprozentiger Verdauungsanreger" nachgereicht werden - du verstehst .
In diesem Sinne, einen guten und prost


----------



## jolantha (6. Juni 2016)

Guckt Euch das mal an !!!
  
Die werden immer größer, was mach ich denn nun damit, und Blüten setzen die auch schon an ! 
Soll ich die dran lassen ?


----------



## laolamia (6. Juni 2016)

ja klar, falls __ kartoffelkäfer kommen dann absammeln....geerntet wird wenn das kraut vertrocknet ist.
viel kraut ist kein zeichen fuer viele kartoffeln


----------



## jolantha (7. Juni 2016)

Lao, Danke .
Ich weiß, ich könnte ja auch googeln, aber will ich nicht, ich frag Euch lieber. 
Ich bin ja nicht wirklich doof, hab nur von manchen Sachen keine Ahnung 
Katoffeln sind nun mal nicht wirklich mein Ding. 
Als Kind mußte ich immer __ Kartoffelkäfer absammeln, stundenlang, riesiges Feld, pralle Sonne,
und 50 Pfennig gabs als Belohnung


----------



## laolamia (7. Juni 2016)

früher wurde die kartoffel wegen ihrer blüte kultiviert...du machst also alles richtig


----------



## jolantha (7. Juni 2016)

Ok !! Immer noch anhäufeln ???


----------



## laolamia (7. Juni 2016)

ist eigentlich nicht notwendig, macht man um unkraut zu entfernen und die kartoffeln mit erde zu bedecken sonst werden sie gruen.
ich mache es eigentlich nur wenn sie rauskommen und frost zu erwarten ist...sonst spare ich mir das.
ich bin aber auch nicht auf ertrag aus 

http://www.manufactum.de/kartoffeln-anhaeufeln-mulchen-c-2820/


----------



## jolantha (8. Juni 2016)

Danke Lao, 
also mach ich nur Erde drauf, wenn sie rauskommen .


----------



## Ls650tine (8. Juni 2016)

Hi  Jolantha,
wenn Du sie nur als "Blume" möchtest, dann lass es so. Falls Du die Kartoffel willst, solltest du öfters anhäufeln. Ich habe welche im Katoffelsack. Erde 10cm, Kartoffeln rein und mit Erde bedecken, wenn das Grün 10 cm hoch ist, wieder Erde rein,  daß nur die Spitzen rausschauen, und das so weiter bis der Sack voll ist (Bei mir also 3 x ) und dann  warten bis das Kraut in ein paar Wochen welk ist. Sack ausleeren und voilà 2 kg Kartoffel je Sack. Wie die Bauern das auf dem Feld machen ???
Schmecken auf jeden Fall besser als die vom Supermarkt. 

LG, Tine


----------



## laolamia (8. Juni 2016)

kartoffeln erntet sie auch ohne anhaeufeln, ich hab seit 10 jahren kartoffeln und die letzten 4 jahre haeuffel ich nicht mehr an.
aber macht natuerlich bei einer pflanze wenig arbeit und schadet auf alle faelle nicht


----------



## jolantha (9. Juni 2016)

Bei meinen 5 Kartoffelstauden ist das auch nicht viel Arbeit, aber gut sehen sie aus


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Juni 2016)

Also wenn es zur Ernte kommt, sehe ich da ein bauliches Problem, das Betonsteinpflaster wird weg müssen.


----------



## jolantha (12. Juni 2016)

Roland, das Pflaster ist nur lose erlegt, und die Kartoffeln wachsen dahinter. 
Im Notfall kann ich die Steine einfach wegnehmen


----------



## laolamia (12. Juni 2016)

wenn nicht kommst von der anderen seite


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2016)

Nö, da kömmt keiner, da is nur Wasser...


----------



## jolantha (13. Juni 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Nö, da kömmt keiner, da is nur Wasser...


Danke Christine, ich wollte schon immer mal wissen, wohin meine Tulpenzwiebeln verschwinden, 
wenn sie nicht grade von den Wühlmäusen vernichtet wurden. 
Mist, im Wasser gammeln sie dann ja auch irgendwann wech !!!


----------



## Lion (23. Juni 2016)

Jolantha,

was machen die Kartoffeln ?

 Léon


----------



## jolantha (24. Juni 2016)

Lion, 
blühen allmählich aus. Sind ja dann wohl bald gar ( färtisch ).
__ Kartoffelkäfer gibt es keine , sie stehen gesund und munter vor sich hin !


----------



## jolantha (27. Juli 2016)

So, meine Kartoffeln sind geerntet 
Es waren 43 Stück, manche aber seeeehr klein .


----------



## laolamia (27. Juli 2016)

die dümsten bauern erten die groessten kartoffeln.....siehs positiv lol


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Juli 2016)

Mit Pommes wird das nichts, aber Kartoffelpüree wäre doch auch was.


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

Ich baue auch schon 6 Jahre Kartoffeln an und hab immer was geerntet. Mal schauen wie es dieses Jahr wird.


----------



## Lion (27. Juli 2016)

tolle Ernte, aber ich komme nur auf 40 ?
Nicht das ein Erntehelfer schon 3 gegessen hat.


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

Liegen wahrscheinlich darunter


----------



## jolantha (28. Juli 2016)

Die drei, die da fehlen, habe ich selbst roh aufgegessen. 
Ich mag rohe Kartoffeln, lieber als Gekochte


----------



## Alexius30 (28. Juli 2016)

Ok


----------



## Küstensegler (28. Juli 2016)

Hallo Anne,

ich hoffe du weisst, dass rohe Kartoffeln giftig sind.
Wenn sie noch grün sind, sogar noch stärker (ich meine nicht die Früchte, sondern die Knollen).
Kartoffeln enthalten das Alkaloid Solanin, welches erst durch das kochen weitgehend entfernt wird.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## laolamia (28. Juli 2016)

naja....so schlimm ist es nicht.
3-jmg solanin sind in 100g roher kartoffel....ab 200mg treten vergiftungserscheinungen auf, ab 400mg kann es tödlich werden.

wer aber 8kg rohe kartoffeln isst hat eh einen an der klatsche 
natuerlich sollten kleinkinder nicht drauf rumkauen.....

Quelle:https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solanin


----------



## Daufi (28. Juli 2016)

...und nicht alle wegfuttern, heb Dir noch ein paar für die nächste Aussaat auf...
Und vor allem muss das dann mir der eingepflanzten Sau klappen, dann hast Du am Ende Pälzer Saumagen....
Legger....
Hmmm, bald gibt´s wieder Federweisen...

Wir haben übrigens Alex Ihre 46 Kartoffeln auf einen Schlag weggefuttert....


----------



## andreas w. (28. Juli 2016)

sehen immer noch lecker aus, die 46 Kartoffeln. So stelle ich mir einen Ernte-Erfolg vor . Guten !


----------



## jolantha (29. Juli 2016)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> ich hoffe du weisst, dass rohe Kartoffeln giftig sind.





laolamia schrieb:


> naja....so schlimm ist es nicht.



Ich weiß gar nicht, was das soll, auf einmal ist alles schlecht und giftig. 
Ich bin ja jetzt nun 67 Jahre alt, und esse von klein auf rohe Kartoffeln. Als ich klein war, gab es die immer
mittags, beim Schälen . Auch meine Söhne essen die ab und zu noch mal, ohne Schaden. 
Auf jeden Fall waren unsere Kartoffeln ohne Pestizide , Insektizide usw. ,und ich glaube nicht, daß das 
Solanin da ungesünder ist, als dieser Mist, der heute auf den Feldern landet.


----------



## laolamia (29. Juli 2016)

wie immer... die dosis macht das gift 
als unsere kinder geboren wurden haben wir bewusst pflanzen die toedlich sind entfernt aber pflanzen die bauchschmerzen hervorrufen bewusst gelassen.....

ich denke auch das zuviel panik gemacht wird....und grade weil ich immer auf dem land war weiss ich das auch gemuese aus dem bioladen nicht so natuerlich waechst 

beisst in die kartoffel, esst das obst auch mal ungewaschen und lasst die kinder 14h draussen spielen


----------



## Küstensegler (29. Juli 2016)

Naja,

kann ich mir ja auch Glyphosat aufs Land kippen. Ist in geringen Mengen auch ungiftig.
Meine Meinung ist, wenn man Gifte vermeiden kann, dann sollte man es auch tun. 
Beim rauchen kippt man ja auch nicht gleich mit Krebs
vom Stuhl. Gesund ist es deswegen aber noch lange nicht.

Aber das kann ja in diesem Fall ja jeder für sich entscheiden.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Alexius30 (29. Juli 2016)

Ich mag Kartoffeln am liebsten geschält-gekocht-und frittirt.


----------



## troll20 (29. Juli 2016)

Jetzt verstehe ich endlich warum unser Golden Retriever nur 16 Jahre wurde. Die Damen hat ständig unsere Kartoffeln ausgebuddelt und vernascht. Genauso wenn man vergessen hat den Deckel vom Schnellkomposter zu schließen hat sie sich die Schalen gemopst. Anderer Seite hat sie auch alles andere aus dem Garten gefuttert, wie Äpfel, Birnen, Kirchen, Stachel oder Johannisbeeren Mohrüben Gurken und noch vieles mehr. Aber am liebsten hatte sie das Fischfutter 
Der Mix hat es wohl gemacht


----------



## jolantha (30. Juli 2016)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> kann ich mir ja auch Glyphosat aufs Land kippen. Ist in geringen Mengen auch ungiftig.


Das Zeug ist nie ungiftig , auch nicht in geringen Mengen !! 
Mittlerweile gibt es Honigsorten , die total gesundheitschädlich sind, weil durch die Bienen dieses Schei--zeug konzentriert im
Honig landet. 
http://www.zdf.de/wiso/glyphosat-im-honig-44206590.html


----------



## Küstensegler (30. Juli 2016)

Sorry - falsches Wort von mir.
Mit nicht ungiftig hast du natürlich Recht - ich meinte "unschädlich"
Womit ich mich dieser Meinung nicht anschließe, dass das Gift in irgeneiner Konzentration ungiftig ist.
Das wollte ich ja auch damit sagen. Wenn estwas giftig ist, sollte man es komplett vermeiden
und es nicht ab einer bstimmten Konzentration als unschädlich betrachten.

Grüße
Carlo


----------

